# New Goat on the Block



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello everyone. I'm enduring some of the slowest angonizing days of my life since my 2005 M6 Phantom Black (w/ the 18"s) slowly makes its way from Kansas (train depot) to my dealer. I'm sure you can all relate. 

Needless to say, when it gets here I'll take a boatload of pictures to post. Until then I'll continue w/ the sleepless nights and anticipate exterminating Mustangs and fartcans. 

I enjoy the forum; looking forward to being part of it.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I imagine the wait can be trying. You will certainly enjoy the GTO once it arrives. :cheers :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:seeya welcome to the forum!!! And arty: on your purchase!!!!!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome! So great to see another nice Phantom Black goat join us! did ya get the black interrior or the pretty red?


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats and Welcome. Lots of good info here. May your Dealership experience be a pleasurable one. Be Safe and Have Fun ...


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Welcome, Glad to have ya! Enjoy the new goat! arty: 
:cheers


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

18's Niiiiiiice!!! arty:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> did ya get the black interrior or the pretty red?


I got the black interior. Stealth mode. 

If the car doesnt get here this week, I may have to be committed! There are soooo many ricers around here who need to be set straight!


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> I got the black interior. Stealth mode.
> 
> If the car doesnt get here this week, I may have to be committed! There are soooo many ricers around here who need to be set straight!


Haha very nice, Now all you need is limo tinted windows and you can be invisible. Congrats on the new GTO and welcome to the club. See ya around! arty: 

SasDawg


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

You know it Sas. I'm throwing some light tint on that bad boy as soon as I get it....and right before I put some 40 Flows on it and get the XM installed. drooooollll.


----------



## JasonYng (Jul 8, 2005)

I too have one on the way. How did you find out where yours was? I have the VIN# for mine and was curious if I could find where it was in the states and how long it may take to get here. The dealership keeps telling me a couple days, well that has been for the last 2 weeks and nothing. The dealership said they ordered 3 at the same time already got 2 and are waiting on mine, so they expect it anytime. They have had the other 2 for at least a month. It wasn’t special ordered so it shouldn’t be delayed like others, it just happened to be one they had ordered for stock. Thanks for the help guys and I intend to help as much as possible here on the forums.

Jason


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on your great purchase and welcome to the forum!
:seeya:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Nitrogirl. 

Jason - your dealer should be able to call Pontiac to get the delivery status of your ride. Last time they checked (last week) mine was in Kansas awaiting the next train for PA. I can only hope it'll be here this week since I'm meeting all of my "mustangs are the greatest cars ever" friends this weekend. :willy:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

lol speaking of Mustangs you should do what some other guys did one time when they were riding around video taping street races they were doing in their goats. You drive up next to them at the front of a light with your camera rolling and say "Hey guys we're taping a documentary. It's called 'When Mustangs Lose'. You want to be in it?".... one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Dealer called me tonight. Goat should be here Thursday or Friday. 
Booyah! :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome to the longest 48 hours of your life


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Dealer called me tonight. Goat should be here Thursday or Friday.
> Booyah! :cheers


Well ?? Did your Black/Black w/ 18" arrive and you're out having too much fun ?

BTW - I also added XM radio and remember to complete the in-car activation sequence within one hour of activation or you'll have to get them to resend the Satellite Refresh ...


----------



## JasonYng (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine also arrived going to get her today. Thanks for all the help.

Jason


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I got her saturday morning.....I cant describe how much I love this car....I took tons of picts though they were too large to post (what program can I reduce the size of these?)

Needless to say, I'm still awestruck at this Goat!

Only problems:

1) Small scuffs on the roof
2) What I assume to be "rail dust" on the roof and hood (rough even after wax)

Dealer said he'd take care of it.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Well ?? Did your Black/Black w/ 18" arrive and you're out having too much fun ?
> 
> BTW - I also added XM radio and remember to complete the in-car activation sequence within one hour of activation or you'll have to get them to resend the Satellite Refresh ...



Hey, where did you mount your XM unit? Any picts? I cant figure out where to put mine (Roady2).


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Welcome. Nice color choice


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Hey, where did you mount your XM unit? Any picts? I cant figure out where to put mine (Roady2).


I too have the Roady2 and still deciding on location , Just enjoying the sound even thru the wireless FM Modulator. I've Tryed the Passenger A/C vent and tryed the center stash bin... Thinking the included mount may work above the mode/set switch ... Also researching a gooseneck mounting arm on passenger side trans wall . Also a extented suction cup above the mirror against the headliner ... 
So No I have not decided on a location yet , just sitting it in cup holder while I analyze ... Glad you got your Goat - Will post Pics once I decide...
Think I'll start a New Thread on Roady2 XM radio with all this...


----------



## JLindsey2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Always bet on Black-


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

The ride is in my gallery now. Check it out...thanks to the mod for helping me out!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Mmm, looks nice with the 18's. Beautiful goat.


----------

